

Remind HN: Top HN Posts Ever - haack
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story

======
haack
Top comments are equally nice reading:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

